# Mirrorless Cameras



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

Anybody got any recommendations on Mirrorless (four thirds) cameras, I am looking at the Sony NEX-5N. Can anyone recommend good lenses to buy with the camera ? I am mostly looking at doing macro shoots and day to day photography (People , Buildings , Landscapes etc) . I am not going to be doing any sports or wildlife.

EDIT: Budget $600 for camera and lens.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Why spend that much on a mirrorless camera if you can get a DSLR for the same price? 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/851278-REF/Nikon_25478B_D_5100_SLR_CAMERA_w_18_55.html


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Or if you want a smaller camera, there is the D3100 or the New D3200.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Pentax K01, or the Q


----------



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Why spend that much on a mirrorless camera if you can get a DSLR for the same price?
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/851278-REF/Nikon_25478B_D_5100_SLR_CAMERA_w_18_55.html



The reason i was looking at mirrorless cameras because of portability. Although with bigger lenses there isnt much difference . Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.


----------



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Pentax K01, or the Q


 $750 for the body only... i should have mentioned I am looking for something in the $600 range for camera + lens.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

You can get a T3i with 18-55IS lens for that money if you shop around a bit.

I think the mirrorless things are still overpriced. Sure if you get the pancake lens they are more compact, but if portability is what you want go with a Canon S100 or G12...


----------

